# That was then, this is now



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

About two years ago I was driving to a friends house, while approaching an overpass I noticed a tiny animal cross the road in front of me. So I stopped the car and took a look and found this.










I put it in a box with some towels and took it home. Then came the frequent feedings and so on. Today that little ugly duckling looks like this










Unfortunately she's (she laid eggs) imprinted on us so we can't release her but she's looking good and flies around the house when we let her in the evenings.

pgm


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi pgm,

what wonderful before and after pictures.  

Great head shot!  

Thank you for helping this little one two years ago, and raising it into this beauty!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi PGM, 

Welcome to the group and what FANTASTIC care you've extended to this little bird He/she has grown into a magnificant feral specimen of rock dove


WELL DONE!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful pics! You really do need to enter one of them in the photo contest! The pic with the dog is hysterical!

Welcome!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pgm860 said:


> I noticed a tiny animal cross the road in front of me.
> 
> pgm


The mental picture of that poor baby trying to cross the road is so sad. I'm so glad you stopped and got her. What a sweetie (you and her)


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Then and Now*

Wonderful pictures! And what is the name of this beauty? 

Don't tell me you changed the name from "Then" to "Now". -- Just feeling silly.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

You've done a great job with her, and good eyes for spotting her on the road (lucky pigeon)!

Did you have experience rasing baby birds before you got her?


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

wow she looks great i havnt found any baby pigeons around us yet but i have 2 due in 18 days  im gunna be a grandpa at 15 years old

98th post


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> The mental picture of that poor baby trying to cross the road is so sad. I'm so glad you stopped and got her. What a sweetie (you and her)


My feelings exactly! Looking at that little face, thinking what she had just experienced...

You done good, real good!!!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

the bird is soo cute i wish i had one  i have to wait 18 more days ... such a long time


----------



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

*Baby Pigeon*

Have taken care of injured birds for many years, but this was the first time raising one that was so young.

pgm


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi pgm,

Thanks for the update and pics. The eye ceres in the adult pic are quite pretty. As with the rest, I can't imagine how scared this baby was to find itself out of the nest in the street w/cars to contend with. Great save and thanks for posting the update.

fp


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh My God,

Thank you for finding her and giving her such a loving home.

Bless her little heart. Where did she think she was going?

Feather


----------

